# Applewood Smoked Pork Shoulder and Pig Candy



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

9.5# Pork Shoulder



Rub 
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup paprika
1/2 cup seasoned salt
1/4 cup cajun spice
2 tbs garlic powder, onion powder
1 tbs cumin, cayenne

Wash shoulder and pat dry.
Massage some rub into all the crevices and then slather in mustard.
Generously apply more rub and wrap tightly in plastic wrap.
Refrigerate for 2-12 hrs.
Bring to room temp before putting on a 200-250' smoker.
Close the lid and don't lift it up for at least 10 hrs.
10hrs later check internal temp and finish.
Cooking time approx 1-1.25 hours per pound depending on temp.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice crust on there. Can't wait for the pics tomorrow.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Nice crust on there. Can't wait for the pics tomorrow.


Yeah, I'm shooting for something that looks like a meteor impacted in my grill. BARK BABY BARK!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll bet that's going to be awesome ! Some good fresh bread and it's time for some bark sandwiches.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Getting there, six hours into the cook.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Total cooking time 12.5 hours.
I heavily basted with Apple juice once in the sixth hour.
Last hour and a half I wrapped it in aluminum foil and turned the heat down to 200'.
Let it rest for 45 minutes before unwrapping.

The bone fell out, so tender the meat was falling apart in the muscle groups, shredded by just pressing down the flat of a fork and the bark was wonderfully sweet-n-spicy with a nice chewiness.

BARK!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> I'll bet that's going to be awesome ! Some good fresh bread and it's time for some bark sandwiches.


Here ya go GK.

*Lunch*
Buns toasted in Amish butter with some Habanero Mesquite seasoning.
Topped with some tasty bark meat and sauce.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang, you're killing me man. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang that looks good chili


----------

